# Paid Spam: 2011 Specialized Myka FSR Comp - Small - White/Blue



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

I have for sale is my girlfriends basically brand new 2011 Myka FSR.

2011 Specialized Myka FSR Comp - Small - White/Blue - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories

Feel free to contact me with any questions.

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## plangolian (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi, I realize that this post is several months old, but I wondered if you by chance still had the Myka for sale? 

Thanks!


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

plangolian said:


> Hi, I realize that this post is several months old, but I wondered if you by chance still had the Myka for sale?
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry, it was sold a few months back.

Thanks!


----------

